# Dowel jig preference??



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, I would like to add one of these to my shop and love the look of the dowelmax but the price is a little steep. Is there any choices that work as well (almost) for a more reasonable price for the hobbyist? Thanks

Forum seems VERY SLOW this morning???


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Pat, just had a look at the dowelmax jig, my first thought was, it seems like old technology? unless of course you prefer to work by more traditional means?? What kind of work do you plan to undertake using this type of joinery?

David


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I purchased the JessEm dowel jig at it's introductory price a few months back and have been very pleased. My review can be seen here:

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3209


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I have the rockler jigs but will be selling them soon for the dowl-it model 2500.

I don't use dowels a whole lot so if I'm going to spend $300+ towards a joinery machine, I'd put it in a jar and continue saving towards a festool domino.

Another alternative is to build a horizontal mortiser (not mine).


----------



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I ordered the Jessem on the 28th and they still haven't shipped yet so not too happy but will see what happens when it shows up. Bought it for specific project and hate waiting.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dowl it looks like a very cheap copy of the dowl max.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Only the Dowelmax and Jessem jigs will do flush corner
case joints as far as I know. Most of the older styles
of dowel jigs will only do door frame style joints or
edge joints to align boards in gluing.

So, it really depends on what you want to do with 
dowels.


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

Sometimes the most important question isn't actually the obvious one. "Which doweling jig?" might be the obvious one .. when you, um, want to be making holes for dowels. But let me first ask for example, why you want to be making holes with a drill to start with? How about a plunge router? (I'm always advocating the router, especially for hobbyests.) You could get one, plus a bit, for the price of that single function doweling jig.


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

I have used the dowelmax quite a bit. I agree it's expensive, but it's pretty much my go to joint. I built my 4' x 8' workbench using it (over 400 dowels, some on 8' lengths that all lined up) and it saved me from having to buy $$$$ worth of clamps as I used dowels and screws to pull the joints together. I don't own a table saw, and it allows me to assemble things without dado's or clamps, and when the do go together, everything is pulled square and aligned flush…

The money I saved on a sawstop and a buttload of clamps more than payed for the dowelmax jig and my tracksaw, mitersaw, and bandsaw. So in my case it was well worth the money.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would get one with the self-centering feature. There are many brands and knock-offs. Woodcraft sells a good one.

I don't use dowels, so for occasional drilling guides I just use shop made jigs. I am often drilling off-center holes for bed bolts, etc. so a manufactured jig usually doesn't work for me.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

I have 2 doweling jigs. They are both Dowel-It. The old one could only align one hole at a time. The newer one uses inserts so you can drill 2 holes with one clamping position. It is self centering. I found it time consuming but it always worked very well.

BJ


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Hands down the two best are the Dowelmax and Jessem jigs. Just pick one and you will be happy.. 
I have the Dowelmax that I bought before the Jessem was out and am very happy with it. But today I would buy the Jessem for the price, as I have used both. If price ment nothing it would be a hard decison.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I'm happy with the Jessem. Except I wish it was adjustable to 1/16".


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, this is a surprise posted this a couple of months ago. So it looks like its between the JessEm and Dowelmax for accuracy. The price is up there for sure, has the 1/16" adjustment ever been added to the JessEm unit?? Wish I could see them both in person before pulling the trigger. Will hope when the next woodworking show comes around they're is a vendor selling them. 
Robyn, I wonder how would you accurately use the plunge router to do this? I have a plunge router but need some guidance. Thanks


----------



## RobynHoodridge (Jan 9, 2012)

Well personally i'd do something like : 



where a template or 'story board' sets the spacing between holes exactly. Moving a doweling jig to multiple points is only as accurate as your measurement (multiplied by how many times you measure), the template promotes consistency. And with the router it can end up looking something like this : 



But it's also an idea even if you're using the dowel jig : 



.
If you trusted your own aim's accuracy (and for you the doweling jig is only there to aid in creating perpendicularity) then another way could be to use something like my little invention to help aim the router : http://lumberjocks.com/RobynHoodridge/blog/36953 Since the router does the perpendicular thing.
.
If you're worried about a router teetering on the end of a board when you want to put holes for dowels into that, then i suggest something like the jig i'm preparing a blog entry on right now. I'll give you a sneak peak of just one of the functions of it : 









I've found subsequent to designing my jig that festool also has something that will do similar (if you want to buy, not make) : http://festoolusa.com/power-tool-accessories/routers/other-accessories/plexiglas-template-routing-aid-495246

If you aren't so worried about teetering, but an automatic centering system is a must, then there's another option. One or another version of this type of attachment : http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/44118/self-centering-mortising-base-for-the-router

Then it's just a matter of the correct cutter. You probably want one with extra length? And I'd suggest an upward spiral bit. But you probably already have a bit that can do the task. (Read about choosing plunge bits - http://www.rockler.com/how-to/plunge-router-bits/). 
Choose the diameter to match the application, or better yet choose your dowels to match the cutter diameter.


----------



## mummykicks (Jun 19, 2013)

I just looked at the Jessem. I don't think you give up anything to the dowelmax with it. I like the fact the screws use a tool to secure things (other than the clamp thumbscrews), as the the dowelmax thumbscrews can come loose after a while. The larger baseplate is probably better for clamping on runs of dowels across large panels as well…


----------



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just a follow up with Jessem. I noted a delay in shipping above and would like to tell everyone that Jessem is a stand up Co.

They went above and beyond to get me the tool as fast as possible. I always see people raving about a Co service when they simply took their money and delivered a product. The best test for a Co is how they handle a problem. Jessem has proven to me they are out to make sure in the end the customer is happy.

This is not some low quality cast piece. It is a heavy well made machined piece of aluminum. I like that I can use with my clamps as a quick vise grip style clamps assures no movement or loosening and still gives the speed to ove to the next dowel.

Initially I though the no micro adjustments was an issue as noted above but then realized it really isn't an issue as the dowels are located in the same position on both pieces. The dowel locator that orients one piece to the other was the selling point to me and just makes location that much easier.

Probably you would be happy either way but my money is with Jessem.


----------



## WOODIE1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok after just finishing a project I am going to go back on my clamp post. Problem is without the clamp built in like the Dowelmax the tool moves around while trying to clamp which can get frustrating. With the built in clamp you are sandwiching the wood by squeezing it. With using a separate clamp when you tighten your clamp the jig tends to move. All teh woodworking clamps I own are tightened by twisting which creates movement as the clamp secures the part.

It sound trivial but trying to balance the jig and keeping it on mark while tightening a screw clamp is a hassle. I tried a vise grip style and it works good for soft wood but there is another issue. The "L" portion of the jig that you are to clamp onto is rounded in it's corner. This prevents a grip with a large pad as it constantly slides seeking the flat portion.

Great tool and well built. I think it is still a toss up as there are holes that although harder to clamp are made easier with the Jessem.

I will post a review in a week or so.


----------

